# Windows Media Player not responding after close



## BaileySydney (Jan 7, 2003)

Hello.

I came across this site while trying to find a solution to the problem described in this thread. 

I haven't been receiving the low memory messages but each time I launch WMP it seems to work fine. However, if I close it and want to reopen it later it will not do so and when I check my task mgr. it shows that WMP has gone into not responding mode and it freezes up my system.

I have to shut down and restart each time.

Any ideas anyone may have on how to fix this pesky problem would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

BaileySydney
Welcome to TSG!
Split thread from resolved issue so your problem gets the attention it deserves.

Dave


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome BaileySydney

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Also, go here and download AddAware

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

Download and run, ensuring that Deep Registry scan is enabled. Remove all except any references to Web3000 or new.net. If you're unsure, copy/paste the list here.

Also, whilst you're there, download and install RefUpdate to get the latest updates. Just click Connect.

Regards

eddie


----------



## BaileySydney (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks so much for the welcome and the response.

Davey, thank you! 

Eddie, I run ad-aware regularly and ran it again just yesterday.

This is the list from MSINFO, software, start up:

*StateMgr	c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
NAV DefAlert	c:\progra~1\norton~1\defalert.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Norton eMail Protect	c:\program files\norton antivirus\poproxy.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCHealth	c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Pop-Up Stopper	"c:\program files\pop-up stopper\dpps2.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SchedulingAgent	mstask.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
WPCycle.exe .DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Off to download RefUpdate now.

Also, I have tried many of the things that were mentioned in this thread (before it was split) before I posted. I am not sure what the other poster meant by he formatted his HD and it fixed his problem. Is he referring to his hard drive?

Thanks so much,
Bailey


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Formatting the drive will solve many things, but many here at TSG, and other forums, believe thats the final thing to do. It involves backing up all data, and loading drivers again, etc..

Anyway, should have said, but AddAware hasn't been updated for a while, so you may want to try Spybot:

http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/

Now, onto the list..

*StateMgr: Windows default for System Restore. Do NOT disable!

NAV DefAlert: Norton Anti-Virus Definitions Alert. Warns you if virus definitions are out of date. Leave enabled unless you manually update virus definitions on a regular basis

Norton eMail Protect: Proxy E-mail protection from Norton Anti-Virus (prior to 2002). If you have it installed, leave it enabled to automatically check for suspect attachments in E-mails that may contain viruses. It downloads the E-mail into poproxy, which serves as a proxy server on the local machine, before scanning it. Keep

PCHealth: This is a "scheduler" and does not turn off PC Health. Not needed.

Pop-Up Stopper: Pop-Up Stopper Companion from Panicware. Pop-up blocker integrated into the IE toolbar. Note that the Pro version doesn't load in startup as it is installed as an Internet Explorer toolbar. Can cause problems with IE if you use WinXP and uninstall Service Pack 1. Uninstalling the software leaves it in the startup group

ScanRegistry: keep

SchedulingAgent: MS Scheduling Agent displayed as a box with a stopwatch in the System Tray that is only needed if you have regular scheduled disk defragmenting, ScanDisk, etc. Required if you have regularily scheduled events such as weekly virus scans.

SystemTray: keep

WPCycle.exe: Added when selecting Mplayer2 to open media files. Forces other codes to Wait for Previous instructions to end, preventing instability of your CPU (freezing). Keep

Go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

I don't have anything like WPCycle.exe on my startup. However, you may want to see if this is causing the problems, if it still freezes after going thru the list. You can always put it back, if still no joy.

eddie


----------



## BaileySydney (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, Eddie.

Previously I had gone into msconfig and turned off everything I didn't want nor need on startup.

I don't know a whole lot about technical things but I don't think anything on my start up is causing the problem with Media Player.

Rebuilding my HD is something I've thought of doing (to solve problems other than the current MP problem) but it really isn't something I want to do unless _absolutely_ necessary.

I can live without MP if need be.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you tried the running WMP in SafeMode?

eddie


----------

